# Wildkarpfen??



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2012)

Jajaja, ich weiss, es gibt keine richtigen Wildkarpfen mehr, nur Rückzüchtungen - der Einfachheit halber halt eben von mir Wildkarpfen genannt..

Meine Frage dazu ist folgende:
Kennt jemand Gewässer, die mit Wildkarpfen besetzt sind?

Möglichst ausschliesslich oder doch zumindest überwiegend?


----------



## successfull (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

nicht in deutschland, aber in polen und ungarn soll es noch gewässer geben wo ausschließlich "wildkarpfen" leben.

die fische sind in der regel viel kleiner, aber um ein vielfaches stärker. es sind oft keine sehr großen gewässer von daher auch oft nicht so bekannt in der angelscene.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Gibt es in ganz Deutschland echt nur die Boiliebomber??
Kann doch nicht sein, oder?


----------



## Thomas83 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Moin,

der Verein in dem ich bin besetzt seit ein paar Jahren "Wildkarpfen" in die Gewässer. Die Hoffnung dahinter ist, dass diese sich wohl bei niedrigeren Wassertemperaturen fortpflanzen und es somit wohl auch zum Schlupf der "Brut" kommen soll.
Wird sich in ein paar JAhren zeigen, ob es funktioniert.

In den GEwässern sind jedoch auch die von dir sehr schön genannten Boiliebomber .
Den VEreinsnamen haste per PN.

MfG Thomas


----------



## flasha (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Ich meine in der Ruhr im Sauerland soll es vereinzelt noch Wildkarpfen geben.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Danke euch für die Infos!

Mir gehts ja mal drum, wo man wirklich ne Chance auf Wildkarpfen hat.
Also nicht nur vereinzelte zwischen den normalen Satzkarpfen, sondern so wie vom Namensvetter beschrieben, Gewässer in denen man versucht, Wildkarpfen gezielt hochzubringen..


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Mit Gewässern, in denen die _auch_ drin sind, kann ich ebenfalls dienen. Siehe z.B. hier Bild 4.
Da müsste der Schwabe dann mal hoch in die Zivilisation reisen 

Ich vermute, dass es sehr schwierig wird, einen Tümpel zu finden, in denen nicht gleichzeitig auch Spiegler & Schuppis vorkommen.


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

also das bild 4 ist für mich ein schuppi,aber kein wild karpfen.

der hier könnte veleicht hin kommen


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Gleichzeitig ist relativ - nur eben, dass man auch reelle Chancen auf richtige Karpfen und niht die Zuchtkarpfen hat..

PS:
Geiles Foto!!


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

der fisch stamt ausm fluss.
 früher konnte ich sogenante wild karpfen fangen knapp 90cm und ca 12-16pf.


richtig wilde wird schwer,veleicht an alten flussstücken,naturschutzt gebieten wo selten gefischt wird.


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*



Carphunter2401 schrieb:


> also das bild 4 ist für mich ein schuppi,aber kein wild karpfen.


Der hat schon die langgestreckte Form, vergleich den mal mit dem Schuppi von Bild 6 aus demselben Gewässer.

Die 'Übergänge' scheinen mir sowieso fließend zu sein, die Züchter verbimmeln die als Wildkarpfen oder Wildform. In einem Container mit Schuppis wird's mit der Unterscheidung schwierig bis fast unmöglich.

Hab vor ca. 25 Jahren im DEK mal 'nen 4Pfünder gefangen, der dem Ursprungsvieh schon verdammt nah kam. 
Leider hatte ich damals keine Kamera dabei (und Handys klebten noch als Kommunikator an Mr. Spocks Uniform).


----------



## carp12 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

@Thomas9904
An der Altmühl gibt es auch noch welche,sind aber rar geworden.Ich habe diese Fische immer im Gewässerabschnitt
des Fischereivereins Kehlheim Gefangen.Zwischen Essing und Kehlheim gibt es ein schönes Altwasser:m!!
Hartmais und Kichererbsen waren dort die Top-Köder.
Bleiben allerdings klein,so 10-16Pfd.! aber an der Feederrute....geile Sache!


----------



## Gardenfly (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

@Thomas9904
Elbe-Seiten-Kanal wird ausschließlich mit rückgezüchteten Wildkarpfen besetzt, ob du da Angeln willst weiss ich nicht, ist nämlich ein VDFS-Verbandsgewässer und die Jahreskarte für Mitglieder eines VDFS-angeschlossenen Vereines 11 € oder Wochenkarte für nichtorganisierte 8,5€.


----------



## Ralle 24 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Da müsste der Schwabe dann mal hoch in die Zivilisation reisen




Das verhindert die Sprachbarriere.


----------



## angler1996 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

mal ne dumme Zwischenfrage:
Wildkarpfen- Spiegler - Unterschiede-
Google spuckt die Körperform aus, naja ich weiß nicht -ich hab schon so manchen Karpfenkörper gesehen, ob das ein sicheres Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist? Gibt's ein besseres?
Wild wird doch hier wohl gemeint -Ursprung, dann müßt der ja seit mind. 1000 Jahren zurück zu verfolgen sein, was ist eigentlich der ostasiatische Ursprung?
Gruß A.


----------



## Professor Tinca (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*



angler1996 schrieb:


> was ist eigentlich der *ostasiatische Ursprung*?



Das ist das Gebiet wo sie eigentlich herkommen uns sich natürlich und stark vermehren!
Nicht zu verwechseln mit dem ostasiatischen Eisprung!
Der tritt nämlich besonders häufig da auf, wo sich die Chinesen natürlich und stark vermehren!
:m


----------



## Denni_Lo (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*



angler1996 schrieb:


> mal ne dumme Zwischenfrage:
> Wildkarpfen- Spiegler - Unterschiede-
> Google spuckt die Körperform aus, naja ich weiß nicht -ich hab schon so manchen Karpfenkörper gesehen, ob das ein sicheres Unterscheidungsmerkmal ist? Gibt's ein besseres?
> Wild wird doch hier wohl gemeint -Ursprung, dann müßt der ja seit mind. 1000 Jahren zurück zu verfolgen sein, was ist eigentlich der ostasiatische Ursprung?
> Gruß A.


Eigentlich kann man die Körperform ausschließen, es gibt auch Züchtungen die nicht die klassische Gullydeckleform aufweisen. Einzig das Schuppenbild gibt optisch einen Aufschluss darüber, selbst da würde ich keine Wette darauf eingehen. Sichergehen würde man nur mit einer Blutuntersuchung.

Über 2.000 Jahre Teichwirtschaft sind kein Pappenstiel und hat sicher stark dazu beigetragen dass man in Europa den Wildkarpfen so gut wie nicht mehr antrifft, außer eben  Besatzmaßnahmen mit Rückzüchtungen.

Hier würde ich jedem mal empfehlen, ab Seite 2/3 geht es los:

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=232840&highlight=wildkarpfen


----------



## kati48268 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Das verhindert die Sprachbarriere.


Da gibt es doch diesen Migrations-Deutschkurs/-test. Dazu ein Visum, das Überwinden des preussischen Grenzpostens, eine Duldung vom Ausländeramt... sollte zu schaffen sein.
Ich biete zusätzlich zum Wildfisch-Guiding eine Tagestour zum örtlichen VDSF-Sitz an. |clown:


----------



## angler1996 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Danke Denni#h
 Also nix wild, sondern Zucht

Naja , muss weniger Angst haben, die sind ja nicht so wild
Gruß A.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Habs ja schon im Eingangsposting geschrieben, dass das eh Rückzüchtungen sind - gefällt mir halt aber viel besser als die Boilizuchtbomber..

Und an kati und Ralle:
Sprachbarriere und son Kram - ihr könnt mich (doch gar nicht meinen...)..
;-))

An alle:
Danke für die infos, ruhig her mit noch mehr...


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Ich kenne einige Waldseen, die seit der bayerischen Säkularisation in den Jahren 1802 und 1803 nachweislich nicht mehr fischereilich genutzt wurden, da sie sehr unerreichbar und mit sumpfigen Ufern umgeben sind. Hier wäre es durchaus noch möglich den Karpfen in einer annähernd ursprünglichen Form nachzuweisen. was sich aber sehr schwierig gestalten dürfte, das sie in einer Naturschutzzone mit absolutem Betretungs- und Befischungsverbot liegen.

Bei der Suche nach solchen Beständen beißt sich leider die Katze in den eigenen Schwanz. Einerseits muss man Gewässer finden, die so abgelgen sind, dass sie nie wirklich fischereilich bewirtschaftet wurden und andererseits bieten solche naturbelassenen Seen und Teiche am ehesten die Chance, dass es zu einer natürlichen Reproduktion und dem Aufkommen der Brut kommen kann. Damit aber auch zu einer Vermischung von Wild- und Zuchtkarpfen, wenn den jemals Besatz mit Zuchtfischen erfolgte. Aber selbst wenn sie dort quasi endemisch die Jahrhunderte überdauert hätten, so wäre es zu Veränderungen gekommen, die aus einer genetischen Verarmung durch fortlaufende Inzucht resultiert. In etwa vergleichbar mit den endemischen Salmonidenbeständen (-> Seesaibling -> Schwarzreuther) in Alpenseen. Mindestens müsste man mit einer Form der echten Verbuttung rechnen.

Zu diesem genetischen Austausch kommt es ja auch erst seit gut über 1000 Jahren, denn es waren die Teichwirtschaften der zahlreichen Klostergründingen, die dem Cyprinius carpio den europäischen Kontinent eröffneten und ihn durch züchterische Bemühungen umformten und "optimierten", was immer man darunter verstehen will.

Bleibt halt nur noch die Möglichkeit, nach schlanken und urförmilichen Schuppenkarpfen zu suchen und sich einzureden, es wären "recht wilde Karpfen". Der wirkliche Wildkarpfen ist auf dem Kontinent längst verschollen, respektive für immer verschwunden!


----------



## Gemini (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Interessantes Thema, immer wieder 

Hat mich daran erinnert dass mein Verein explizit mal eine "Wildform" als Besatz bestellt hatte. 

Die sehen bei uns so aus:




Kurz noch telefoniert, die kamen wohl von der Fischerei Edersee und die Zuchttiere von dort angeblich aus dem Rheinsystem? |kopfkrat

Was ich subjektiv bestätigen kann ist dass der Drill dieser Zuchtform mehr Spass macht, die Teile gehen richtig ab und sehen dabei noch gut aus


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Scho klar, Andal, deswegen´hab ich im Eingangsposting ja geschrieben, dass ich die Rückzuchtform einfachheitshalber "Wildkarpfen" nenne..

Tloles Foto, gemini, toller Fisch - und sieht wirklich noch nach Fisch aus!


----------



## CarpHunter_96 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

http://www.abload.de/image.php?img=11ptnd2d.jpg

11pfd war der  vor 1ner woche gefangen an einem Vereinsee wo man nicht angeln darf 

dieser Wildkarpfen war richtig stark,am anfang dachte ich das wäre ein graßer mit mind 20pfd.


----------



## Brucky86 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

hab vor 2 Jahren diesen hier gefangen, war ein richtig schöner Drill obwohl der Fisch nicht allzu groß war !

gruß


----------



## gründler (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Moin

Schuppenkarpfen/Wildkarpfen sind im Drill eh härter wie Spiegler wissen wir alle,aber wer will das nun auswerten, und das im Drill,ob es nun ein Wilder oder doch nur nen schlanker Schuppi ist.

Ich meine es kann mir doch keiner weiß machen das man am Drill ausmacht ob Schuppi oder Wild,ich habe schon viele viele Carps gedrillt,darunter auch Fische die aussahen wie Wildkarpfen,aber am/im Drill hab ich das nicht ausmachen können ob das nun nen Wilder ist,oder doch nur nen Schuppi.

Ich habe Schuppis gefangen die haben so hart gekämpft das man sagen könnte oh muss wohl nen Wilder sein,aber dann war es nur nen Schuppi,daher im/am Drill erkennt man das meiner meinung nach nicht.


lg#h


----------



## angler1996 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*



gründler schrieb:


> Moin
> 
> Schuppenkarpfen/Wildkarpfen sind im Drill eh härter wie Spiegler wissen wir alle,aber wer will das nun auswerten, und das im Drill,ob es nun ein Wilder oder doch nur nen schlanker Schuppi ist.
> 
> ...


 
naja, wenn sie so hart gekämpft haben, waren sie doch wild|kopfkrat:m
Gruß A.


----------



## Megacarp (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Ich wohne in Südtirol (Norditalien). Dort gibt es in einigen Gräben noch so etwas wie Wildkarpfen, 90% der Fische in diesen Gräben sind schlanke Schuppis ohne diesen hohen Buckel, also "Wildkarpfen". Die haben wirklich richtig Power. Ich selbst stelle diesen Fischen sehr gerne und häufig nach.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Ach guck an, sogar in Italien. Wurden die mal gezielt besetzt oder sind das einfach Überbleibsel?


----------



## Bassey (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Danke euch für die Infos!
> 
> Mir gehts ja mal drum, wo man wirklich ne Chance auf Wildkarpfen hat.
> Also nicht nur vereinzelte zwischen den normalen Satzkarpfen, sondern so wie vom Namensvetter beschrieben, Gewässer in denen man versucht, Wildkarpfen gezielt hochzubringen..




Beim Karpfenangeln mit Hartmais am Main fingen wir zwar nur 3 Fische, aber 2 davon hatten die typische Torpedoform und waren verdammt Kampfstark, zumal sie volle kanne in die Hauptströmung geflüchtet sind... Wahnsinns Drill und beide Torpedos um die 25 Pfund.


----------



## MCK (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Hallo,
wie wärs denn mit dem Bodensee ? ist zwar schwierig die Karpfen zu finden aber wenn dann denkt mann als Nichtangler das sie von der Größe her locker nen Dackel schlucken (ich würde jede Wette eingehen das man im Bodensee einen Weltrekordkarpfen fangen kann  ist halt nicht so einfach wie in einem Tümpel aber der moderne Boiliangler succht ja die Herausforderung .... 


mfg Moritz


----------



## daci7 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*



MCK schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie wärs denn mit dem Bodensee ? ist zwar schwierig die Karpfen zu finden aber wenn dann denkt mann als Nichtangler das sie von der Größe her locker nen Dackel schlucken (ich würde jede Wette eingehen das man im Bodensee einen Weltrekordkarpfen fangen kann  ist halt nicht so einfach wie in einem Tümpel aber der moderne Boiliangler succht ja die Herausforderung ....
> 
> 
> mfg Moritz



Da hst du was falsch verstanden - es geht eben NICHT um Weltrekorde, sondern um schöne Wildformen


----------



## MCK (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

jaja aber es gibt auch die Wildform der Bodensee wurde glaub ich das vor ein paar hundert jahren mit Karpfen besetzt und es gibt hauptsächlich schuppies und von denen sehen viele Körpermäsik schon fast wie Döbel aus  auserdem fang ich die regellmäsig mit Gummifisch

Edit :ich bin eigentlich jemand der sich eher vom standart boiliangler mit der >Stadart boilianglereinstellung distaziert:m


----------



## Andal (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*



MCK schrieb:


> ich bin eigentlich jemand der sich eher vom standart boiliangler mit der >Stadart boilianglereinstellung distaziert:m



Und offensichtlich auch all zu sehr von der deutschen Sprache!


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*



> auserdem fang ich die regellmäsig mit Gummifisch


Bin ja nicht der Karpfenfreak sondern auch Spinnfischer, erzähl mal, das interessiert mich.
Gerissen oder gebissen?

Habe bei uns im Neckar auch schon nen Karpfen (aber so ne rundgefütterte Zuchspiegelform) mit ca. 15 Pfund auf nen 5erMepps mit Bleikopf gefangen - mitten in der Hauptströmung beim stromab fischen..

Der hat sich das Teil voll inhaliert......

Also wenn Du das was weisst, wie ich nen Wildkarpfen mit Gufi kriegen könnte, das wär ja der Oberhammer - also bitte melden ;-))))


@Andal:
Nicht jeder muss perfekt deutsch können - weder reden noch schreiben.
Frag mal z. B. Ralle und kati was die von meiner Sprache (gesprochen) halten...
Alsol ruhig Blut, bitte...


----------



## MCK (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Hallo,
@Andal : ich kann durchaus Grammatisch korrektes Deutsch allerdings denke ich das es nach einem doch relativ anstrengendem Schultag mit Prüfung ok ist wenn man das ein wenig vernachlässigt solange es leserlich bleibt 

@alle:

also bei uns am Bodensee kann man die Schuppenkarpfen regelmäßig auf Spinnköder aller Art fangen (am besten funktioniert ein Gelber Gummifisch mit grünem Schwanz (Jenzi )) die Karpfen inhalieren die Köder normalerweise komplett (ich hab noch keinen einzigen gerissen ). Ganz selten sieht man tatsächlich auch Karpfen rauben(!) gerade jetzt nach der Laichzeit . Es ist dann schon spannend wenn man im 1m tiefem Wasser Nachläufer von 70-80 cm Schuppies bekommt (meisten ohne hohen Rücken! ) und er dann den Köder auch noch voll nimmt.

mfg Moritz


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Schreib mir mal ne PN - das will ich sehen und erleben..
Das wär ja das beste Karpfenangeln!


----------



## Franky (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Hmmm... ICh kann mich noch an Erlebnisse eines Kumpels aus Österreich erinnern, der die wilden am Neusiedlersee regelmäßig und gezielt beangelt - er war auch mal hier an Board aktiv...


----------



## gründler (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Frag mal z. B. Ralle und kati was die von meiner Sprache (gesprochen) halten...
> Alsol ruhig Blut, bitte...


 
Ich hab dich immer ganz gut verstanden,auch wenn mal nen Dialekt drin vorkam,aber wer Plattdeutsch versteht,versteht auch das  


|wavey:#h


----------



## Carphunter2401 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

MCK@  das deutet zimlich stark auf nahrungs mangel hin,boden see wäre reizvoll.

leider ist das nachtangeln, zelten verboten, sonst wäre ich schon öffters unten gewessen


----------



## Megacarp (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*



> Ach guck an, sogar in Italien. Wurden die mal gezielt besetzt oder sind das einfach Überbleibsel?


 
Da bin ich mir ehrlich gesagt auch nicht ganz sicher, ich kenne aber einen Ex-Fischaufseher, der sich gut mit diesen Gräben auskennt, ich werde ihn demnächst befragen, würde mich selbst interessieren.

Tight lines, 
Megacarp


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Super, da bin ich dann manl gespannt..


----------



## Marc 24 (11. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Ich habe im Jahr 2008 diesen Burschen gefangen und finde schon, dass er ziemlich wie ein Wildkarpfen aussieht, oder was meint ihr? Er hatte ein Gewicht von 4,8kg, was ggf. auch für einen Wildkarpfen spricht .


----------



## Megacarp (12. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Ich habe mit dem Ex-Fischaufseher geredet. Er sagt, dass er sich nicht 100% sicher sei und es durchaus Überbleibsel sein könnten, dies aber eher unwahrscheinlich ist. Zu 90% sind dies nachgezüchtete Karpfen berichtet er, die aus den schlanken Karpfen des Po-Flusses nachgezüchtet wurden und hier auf Wunsch eingesetzt wurden, weil man anstatt der Spiegler wieder schlanke Schuppis wollte.


----------



## Thomas9904 (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Cool, sehen geil aus!!!!


----------



## pfefferladen (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Cool, sehen geil aus!!!!



Ja...total schöner Fisch.


----------



## Gardenfly (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Ja...total schöner Fisch.



Nö, die mit röteren Flossen find ich netter


----------



## snofla (4. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Heute besetzt :vik:





sehen aber ziemlich "mitgenommen" aus.........habt ihr die so vom Züchter bekommen ?????


----------



## Aalfredo (5. Oktober 2012)

*AW: Wildkarpfen??*

Ich habe diesen schönen Fisch im Sommer in meinem Hausgewässer gefangen! Es handelt sich um einen sehr vielseitigen Fluss in dem diese Form sich definitiv alle paar Jahre erfolgreich vermehrt. Das ist trotz allem der einzige den ich bisher fangen konnte. Wesentlich kleinere Exemplare fanden wir einmal in einem fast schon sumpfigem Altarm, welcher nicht tiefer als maximal 45cm ist. Leider waren diese alle tot! Der Drill war auf den letzten metern unglaublich spannend - im gegensatz zu den üblichen Schweinchen können diese komplett aus dem Wasser gesprungen kommen...


----------

